# Kaufberatung Enduro Fully 27,5



## Flohmanti (13. Januar 2022)

Liebe Ladies,

ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr euch allen.

Ich brauche Euren Rat.

Eine Freundin von mir möchte sich ein Fully zulegen. Gerne ein Enduro Bike, das abfahrtslastig ausgelegt ist. Sie möchte aber nicht viel ausgeben, gerne gebraucht, bis maximal 2.000€.

Ihr Maße:
Größe: 163 cm
Schrittlänge: 76 cm

Folgendes Angebot wollen wir uns am Samstag anschauen:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Leichlingen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Anbei die Ausstattungsemerkmale und Geodaten:





						Giant Reign 2 GE 2018 Endurobike - Enduro - Mountainbike - Bike - Alle
					

Das neue Giant Reign 2 GE 2018 Endurobike meistert einfach jedes Terrain, von Endurostrecken bis zu steilem All-Mountain-Trails. Es vermittelt dir in jeder Situation volle Kontrolle und Sicherheit. Mit aktualisierter Geometrie und Fahrwerkstechnologie is




					www.sportokay.com
				




Das Bike ist von 2018, der Neupreis lag bei 2.699€. Findet Ihr den Preis von 1.850€ erstmal angemessen? Natürlich muss der Zustand erstmal vor Ort gechekt werden.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bike von den Komponenten her ordentlich ausgestattet.
Ich würde die 100mmm Dropper Post bemängeln, da zu kurz. (Könnte allerdings bei einem Sitzrohr von 380mm ausgetauscht werden). Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob ihr der Reach von 424mm taugt. Das müsste man testen. Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Front eventuell zu hoch ist.

Was meint ihr zu dem Bike?

Danke vorab für Eure Rückmeldung.

Liebe Grüße aus Köln

Melanie


----------



## ritzel007 (13. Januar 2022)

Ich antworte mal im Namen meiner Frau 


Flohmanti schrieb:


> Das Bike ist von 2018, der Neupreis lag bei 2.699€. Findet Ihr den Preis von 1.850€ erstmal angemessen? Natürlich muss der Zustand erstmal vor Ort gechekt werden.


Ein Schnäppchen ist das nicht, da müsste der Zustand schon super gut sein (Verschleißteile!). 


Flohmanti schrieb:


> Ich würde die 100mmm Dropper Post bemängeln, da zu kurz. (Könnte allerdings bei einem Sitzrohr von 380mm ausgetauscht werden).


Meine Frau ist 1,60 und konnte das Reign bei einer Probefahrt nur mit der 100 mm Dropper fahren da die Einstecktiefe sehr gering ist. Ich weiß nicht mehr ob das Sitzrohr gebogen war oder ob eine Schweißnaht im Weg war. Also unbedingt genau testen...

Gruß,
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (13. Januar 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal im Namen meiner Frau
> 
> Ein Schnäppchen ist das nicht, da müsste der Zustand schon super gut sein (Verschleißteile!).
> 
> ...


Hallo Henning,
vielen Dank für Deine wertvollen Infos!


----------



## Aninaj (13. Januar 2022)

Wenn sie wirklich abfahrtslastig unterwegs ist, dann würde ich unbedingt ein Rad mit geradem Sitzrohr suchen. Ich habe eine ähnliche Schrittlänge und fahre eine 185er Stütze in einem 380er Sitzrohr. Das geht aber nur, weil das Sitzrohr gerade ist. 

Von den Geomaßen sollte es eigentlich passen, ob's ihr taugt ist dann aber nochmal eine andere Frage.


----------



## der Trixxer (14. Januar 2022)

Hat “nur“ eine 11fach Schaltung. Mit einer 11-46 Kassette. Ich würde mir ein Bike mit 12 fach Schaltung suchen, wenn bergauf und Touren auch auf der Wunschliste stehen.


----------



## Flohmanti (14. Januar 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn sie wirklich abfahrtslastig unterwegs ist, dann würde ich unbedingt ein Rad mit geradem Sitzrohr suchen. Ich habe eine ähnliche Schrittlänge und fahre eine 185er Stütze in einem 380er Sitzrohr. Das geht aber nur, weil das Sitzrohr gerade ist.
> 
> Von den Geomaßen sollte es eigentlich passen, ob's ihr taugt ist dann aber nochmal eine andere Frage.


Danke für den Hinweis, Aninaj. Das sollte natürlich berücksichtigt werden. ;-)


----------



## Flohmanti (14. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Hat “nur“ eine 11fach Schaltung. Mit einer 11-46 Kassette. Ich würde mir ein Bike mit 12 fach Schaltung suchen, wenn bergauf und Touren auch auf der Wunschliste stehen.


Danke auch dir. Ich merke so langsam die "kritischen" Punkte des Bikes...


----------



## Aninaj (14. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Hat “nur“ eine 11fach Schaltung. Mit einer 11-46 Kassette. Ich würde mir ein Bike mit 12 fach Schaltung suchen, wenn bergauf und Touren auch auf der Wunschliste stehen.


Das sehe ich anders. Ich fahre auch nur 11fach. Das ist etwas robuster als 12fach. Der Verschleiß ist etwas geringer und die Teile sind etwas günstiger.

Bergab kann man natürlich nicht mehr mittreten, aber das habe ich nie als Problem gesehen, da ich weder an Rennen teilnehme noch hetzen muss.


----------



## ritzel007 (14. Januar 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Ich fahre auch nur 11fach. Das ist etwas robuster als 12fach. Der Verschleiß ist etwas geringer und die Teile sind etwas günstiger.
> 
> Bergab kann man natürlich nicht mehr mittreten, aber das habe ich nie als Problem gesehen, da ich weder an Rennen teilnehme noch hetzen muss.


Und wenn es dann doch irgendwann 12 fach sein soll kann man umrüsten wenn Kette und Kassette verschlissen sind und sowieso erneuert werden müssen.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2022)

Worauf ich am meisten Wert legen würde, wäre der Rahmen und die Federelemente. Die sollten gut passend und gut in Schuss sein, da dies die teuersten Brocken sind, die nicht so einfach bzw. nicht kostengünstig ersetzt werden können, und das auch keine Verschleißteile sind.

Was Aninaj sagt mit dem Sitzrohr, ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. In der Tat geht mein Blick da als erstes hin wenn ich mich für ein Rad interessiere. Es wird gerne vernachlässigt und an dem Punkt bauen viele Hersteller gerade in den kleinen Rahmengrößen "Mist" indem sie die Einschubtiefe für die Remote-Sattelstütze künstlich verbauen. Dabei ist das so wichtig... was nutzt eine tolle Geometrie oder ein tolles Fahrwerk, wenn man es nicht vernünftig nutzen kann, weil man keinen Platz über dem Sattel hat 
Die Giant Räder sind leider so ein Fall, wo mir das Sitzrohr nie gefallen würde. Ungeschickter und höher kann man den "Sitzrohr-Knick" nicht platzieren...

Antrieb wäre mir hingegen ziemlich unwichtig. Wenn sonst alles passt, wäre ich da auch bereit, eine "Kröte" zu schlucken, die ich nicht ideal finde. Schließlich sind das sowieso Verschleißteile, die früher oder später ersetzt werden müssen, und auch nicht so teuer.
Wenn es nur um die Bandbreite geht, dann kann man auch gut kostensparend tricksen. Es gibt z.B. auch für 11fach sehr große Kassetten mit 11-50Z, die man zusammen mit einem längeren Käfig oder einer Schaltaugenverlängerung nachrüsten kann.
Außerdem stimme ich auch hier Aninaj zu: 11fach hat eh Vorzüge. Ich hab 12fach mal kurz versucht und bin dann ziemlich schnell genervt wieder auf 11fach zurück.


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2022)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Eine Freundin von mir möchte sich ein Fully zulegen.



Darf ich fragen, womit Deine Freundin zuvor unterwegs war bzw. momentan wahrscheinlich noch ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (14. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Worauf ich am meisten Wert legen würde, wäre der Rahmen und die Federelemente. Die sollten gut passend und gut in Schuss sein, da dies die teuersten Brocken sind, die nicht so einfach bzw. nicht kostengünstig ersetzt werden können, und das auch keine Verschleißteile sind.
> 
> Was Aninaj sagt mit dem Sitzrohr, ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. In der Tat geht mein Blick da als erstes hin wenn ich mich für ein Rad interessiere. Es wird gerne vernachlässigt und an dem Punkt bauen viele Hersteller gerade in den kleinen Rahmengrößen "Mist" indem sie die Einschubtiefe für die Remote-Sattelstütze künstlich verbauen. Dabei ist das so wichtig... was nutzt eine tolle Geometrie oder ein tolles Fahrwerk, wenn man es nicht vernünftig nutzen kann, weil man keinen Platz über dem Sattel hat
> Die Giant Räder sind leider so ein Fall, wo mir das Sitzrohr nie gefallen würde. Ungeschickter und höher kann man den "Sitzrohr-Knick" nicht platzieren...
> ...


Hey scylla, 
oh ja, sehr guter Punkt von dir. Ich erinnere mich, dass dies bei meiner damaligen Trail Bike Suche auch ein entscheidendes Kriterium war. Dies wird - leider - in der Tat von einigen Herstellern unzureichend berücksichtigt. Bei meinem Rose Bike reichen mir für meine z.T. ruppige Fahrweise die 125mm Stütze bei einem 42mm Sitzrohr. Weniger Hub solltem es aber definitiv nicht sein. Den Unterschied an Beinfreiheit zu meinem Hardtail, bei dem ich die Stütze manuell komplett runterschieben kann, ist deutlich spürbar.


----------



## Flohmanti (14. Januar 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, womit Deine Freundin zuvor unterwegs war bzw. momentan wahrscheinlich noch ist?


Hey lucie,
sie hat ein älteres Hardtail und ist öfters mit meinem "Rose Granite Chief 2" unterwegs gewesen. Stimmt, die Info fehlte. Sorry.
Sie möchte ein Fully, gerne abfahrstorientiert, da sie weniger Wert auf Uphill legt, sondern lieber irgendwo runterballern möchte (was sie als Fahranfängerin erstaunlich gut kann!)  Sie möchte mit dem Bike z.B. auch in den Bikepark gehen. Mit meinem Rose (150mm Federweg) kam sie gut zurecht, ich denke, für sie sollte die Dropper aber noch etwas mehr abgesenkt werden können als 125mm.
Da sie allerdings *maximal 2000€* ausgeben möchte und sich am liebsten ein *schwarzes Bike* wünscht, mit *27,5*er Rädern, ist die Auswahl ganz klar limitiert. Deswegen muss ein Gebrauchtrad her. Ich weiß, dass coronabedingt der Bikemarkt eher mau ausschaut und die Bikes zum Teil überteuert angeboten werden. 2000€ ista ntürlich auch nicht grad viel.
Ich denke, ein 130-140mm Federweg Fully könnte auch ausreichen. De stecken ja auch schon viel weg. Mir geben die 150mm zwar Sicherheit, ich habe die Gabel bislang aber nie ganz zum Durchschlag gereicht.


----------



## Seebl (14. Januar 2022)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Mir geben die 150mm zwar Sicherheit, ich habe die Gabel bislang aber nie ganz zum Durchschlag gereicht.


Das ist aber kein Rückschluss auf "was nötig ist", sondern abhängig von Luftdruck und den verbauten Volumenspacer.
Wie @scylla schon sagte, achte nicht nur auf die nominelle Länge des Sitzrohrs, sondern auch wie tief man eine Sattelstütze versenken kann. Mitunter stößt sie vorher an etwas an (Knick, Drehpunkt usw.) Bevor sie ganz versenkt ist.


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2022)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Da sie allerdings *maximal 2000€* ausgeben möchte und sich am liebsten ein *schwarzes Bike* wünscht, mit *27,5*er Rädern, ist die Auswahl ganz klar limitiert.



Ich glaube du weißt es selber schon: das wird extrem schwer. Auch ohne die derzeitige Marktsituation wäre es schon eine knifflige Aufgabe ein vernünftiges Fully für 2000€ zu bekommen, in einer Rahmengröße wo der Markt sowieso schon nicht gerade überschwemmt wird. Mindestens die Farb-Limitierung sollte sie aufgeben, lieber dann irgendwann mal in Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen.
Und eigentlich wäre es sogar gut, das Fully zu streichen. Ein gutes Hardtail ist oft besser als ein schlechtes Fully. Aber dann rappelt es halt im Bikepark 
Die Limitierung auf 27,5er Räder halte ich allerdings bei der Körpergröße für sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Januar 2022)

- Schwester im Geiste (warum nur, warum schreibst Du genau das, was ich auch geschrieben hätte?)


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2022)

@Flohmanti  Wäre Selbstaufbau auch eine Option?




scylla schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weißt es selber schon: das wird extrem schwer. Auch ohne die derzeitige Marktsituation wäre es schon eine knifflige Aufgabe ein vernünftiges Fully für 2000€ zu bekommen, in einer Rahmengröße wo der Markt sowieso schon nicht gerade überschwemmt wird. Mindestens die Farb-Limitierung sollte sie aufgeben, lieber dann irgendwann mal in Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen.
> Und eigentlich wäre es sogar gut, das Fully zu streichen. Ein gutes Hardtail ist oft besser als ein schlechtes Fully. Aber dann rappelt es halt im Bikepark
> Die Limitierung auf 27,5er Räder halte ich allerdings bei der Körpergröße für sehr sinnvoll.



Dasselbe wollte ich auch schon schreiben, wollte nur kein Salz in die Wunde streuen. 

Ich würde mich bei diesem Budget wohl auch eher in Richtung HT orientieren, da würde man sicher auch aktuell fündig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (14. Januar 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> @Flohmanti  Wäre Selbstaufbau auch eine Option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey lucie,
ein Selbstaufbau wäre aufgrund mangelnder Sach-und Fachkompetenzen meinerseits nicht möglich. Damit hätte man sonst natürlich mehr Spielraum.
Und gar kein Problem mit dem "Salz in die Wunde streuen". Ich mag eure ehrliche Rückmeldung und eure wertvollen Tipps.


----------



## arno¹ (15. Januar 2022)

Gibt's kompetente Schrauberin bei euch? Der individuelle Aufbau beim Radfachhändlerin wäre auch noch ne Idee.


----------



## Flohmanti (16. Januar 2022)

arno¹ schrieb:


> Gibt's kompetente Schrauberin bei euch? Der individuelle Aufbau beim Radfachhändlerin wäre auch noch ne Idee.


Da müsste ich mal nachforschen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Flohmanti (16. Januar 2022)

So, das Giant Reign 2 haben wir gestern mal unter die Lupe genommen. Ich bin es selber auch Probe gefahren. Hat sich für uns beide an sich gut angefühlt, leider gab's da zu viel zu bemängeln: Reifen durch, Schaltung hat gehakt, die Dropper fuhr seehr langsam aus. Das waren dann doch zu viele Baustellen. Preislich wäre die uns noch entgegen gekommen bei 1.500€, aber ich fand das dann doch zu teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass da dann doch noch hätte einiges investiert werden müssen.


----------



## lucie (16. Januar 2022)

Was konkret spricht jetzt eigentlich gegen ein Enduro-HT?

Übrigens konnte ich auch nicht von Geburt an ein Rad komplett selbst aufbauen.

Man wächst eben mit seinen Aufgaben.


----------



## Flohmanti (16. Januar 2022)

Ihr Lieben,
es ist nun das Giant Trance 2 von 2019 geworden. Frisch geschossen in Bergisch Gladbach. Technisch einwandfrei, das Ganze konnten wir von 1.790€ VB auf 1.600€ runterhandeln. Ich denke, das ist fair. Meine Freundin ist begeistert, schon etwas geballert heute.
Tausend Dank für eure Tipps.


----------

